# ghrp-6 newbie



## grantinerfe1436114737 (Oct 29, 2010)

hi

I've been reading some info including pscarb's sticky.

I would like to try ghrp-6 but I am unsure about cycle length (if any) or the need for a pct?

I'm not looking to make big gains on this just for joint care mainly and to see what is it about really.

cheers


----------



## james12345 (Jan 13, 2010)

No pct and can be run indefinitly. Id do some more reading if I were you buddy.


----------



## grantinerfe1436114737 (Oct 29, 2010)

thanks for the info mate, im reading im reading


----------

